# Can anyone advise a good Personal trainer in Dubai



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

Loads on Dubizzle and the net, wondered if anyone has used any good ones and had great results to prove it?


----------



## kme (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello, try fityou.ae they are very good company for PT


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

jimbobslats said:


> Loads on Dubizzle and the net, wondered if anyone has used any good ones and had great results to prove it?


These guys SMART Fitness Training Centre used to train at the gym I went to (they since opened their own). I think they did a great job, I moved away from that area otherwise would have joined their gym.


----------

